# recién hoy pude...



## rosilek

Ciao ragazzi!!!!

la mia domanda è..... quale sarebbe la frase corrispondente a: 

"*recién *hoy tengo Internet....." 
per essempio: 
-¡Hey! ¡tanto tiempo! ¡No me has escrito ni un mail!
 -Es que recién hoy tengo Internet (vuol dire che prima non aveva)                 

"*Recién *hoy tengo crédito en el celular...."

Per essempio:
- ¡No me llamaste!
- Perdón, recién hoy tengo crédito..... (quà lo stesso non aveva soldi al cellulare prima)


mi spiego???? XD


----------



## infinite sadness

Letteralmente sarebbe "Ho internet solo da oggi".


----------



## rosilek

GRAZIE!!!

ma se volgio dire:

"recién hoy tengo ganas de hablarte...."

dovrei dire: "da oggi (che?) ho voglia di parlarti"


????????


----------



## infinite sadness

direi "è solo da oggi che ho voglia di parlarti", però non mi suona molto bene in italiano, meglio aspettare qualche traduzione più precisa.


----------



## Agró

En este segundo caso me parece mejor

"proprio oggi ho voglia di parlarti"


----------



## rosilek

in concluzione non c'è una frase per usare come in spagnolo vero??

dipente il contesto dovrò usare uno o l'altro.....


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo che non ci sia una frase corrispondente. In italiano è molto usata la frase "solo ora", ma non so fino a che punto coincida.


----------



## 0scar

_Appena_ sirve para traducir_ recién _casi siempre_._


----------



## rosilek

appena oggi ho potuto/posso scriverti.....?????


----------



## ursu-lab

Con tus primeros ejemplos es como te ha dicho Agró: "proprio".

*Proprio *oggi stavo pensando a te.

Mi hanno installato internet *proprio *oggi.


Si, en cambio, quieres recalcar que se trata de algo que ha pasado hace  unos instantes o hace muy poco:

ho *appena *ricaricato il telefono. ("appena" entre auxiliar y participio)

De todas formas, en español se usaría más bien "precisamente" con el sentido enfático. 
Y "acabar de hacer algo" (acabo de recargar el saldo del móvil) si se trata de tiempo.

"Recién" con este tipo de frases es la primera vez que lo veo...  ¿De dónde eres?


----------



## rosilek

si, in quell caso se usi "proprio" non c'ha lo stesso senso...

(siempre usando el ejemplo: recién hoy quiero hablarte)

si usamos "precisamente": daría la impresión de que JUSTO hoy(no ayer, mañana o pasado mañana) quiero hablar con vos.

recién hoy quiero hablarte...  da la idea de que antes no quería hablarte, porque no tenia ganas, por ejemplo.  

"recién" en este contexto no quiere decir "hace un rato" sino que quiere dar a entender que HOY, no antes, quiero hablar con vos. En realidad la palabra más importante de la frese es HOY, el "recién" refuerza la idea, como dije anteriormente, de que ANTES (de hoy) no... (es como una acción en progreso [no querer hablar con vos] que termina HOY) 


Creo que "apenas" hoy tengo ganas de hablarte, se unsa con el mismo sentido que "recién"

mi sono spiegata????? <o 

 (Soy de Argentina, y acá se usa diría que bastante)


----------



## ursu-lab

rosilek said:


> sì, in quel caso se usi "proprio" non ha lo stesso senso...



 In che lingua, scusa? In spagnolo no, ma *in italiano* "proprio" è *anche *avverbio e "proprio oggi" funziona *perfettamente *con le frasi che hai scritto nel tuo primo post. 



> recién hoy quiero hablarte...


*Proprio oggi *volevo parlare con te. 
Appena oggi volevo parlare con te.  -> È scorretta

Nelle altre andrebbe bene "appena", ma solo con il tempo passato e composto (mi riferisco ai tuoi esempi). 
In Spagna quel "recién" *non si usa*. 

Qui sotto ti scrivo le traduzioni in italiano del "recién" come si usa in America.

Dal RAE:

*recién**.*
 (Apóc. de _reciente_).
* 1.     * adv. t. *recientemente.* _Recién salido. Recién puesta._ Appena uscito. Appena messa.

*En América*, u. t. antepuesto al verbo en forma conjugada. _Recién lo vi entrar en el cine. L'ho appena visto entrare nel cinema._

* 2.     * adv. c._ Am._ *apenas*      (‖ escasamente, solo). _Recién cuando estuve dentro me di cuenta._ Me ne sono accorto *proprio quando *sono entrato.

_Vicenta tiene recién una semana en casa._ _Vicenta è in casa *da appena *una settimana._

* 3.     * conj. t._ Am._ *apenas*      (‖ en cuanto). _Lo vi recién llegó. L'ho visto *proprio quando* è arrivato. / L'ho visto *(non) appena* è arrivato
_


----------



## VICTOR-M

ursu-lab said:


> In che lingua, scusa? In spagnolo no, ma *in italiano* "proprio" è *anche *avverbio e "proprio oggi" funziona *perfettamente *con le frasi che hai scritto nel tuo primo post.
> 
> *Proprio oggi *volevo parlare con te.
> Appena oggi volevo parlare con te.  -> È scorretta
> 
> Nelle altre andrebbe bene "appena", ma solo con il tempo passato e composto (mi riferisco ai tuoi esempi).
> In Spagna quel "recién" *non si usa*.
> 
> Qui sotto ti scrivo le traduzioni in italiano del "recién" come si usa in America.
> 
> Dal RAE:
> 
> *recién**.*
> (Apóc. de _reciente_).
> *1. *adv. t. *recientemente.* _Recién salido. Recién puesta._ Appena uscito. Appena messa.
> 
> *En América*, u. t. antepuesto al verbo en forma conjugada. _Recién lo vi entrar en el cine. L'ho appena visto entrare nel cinema._
> 
> *2. *adv. c._ Am._ *apenas* (‖ escasamente, solo). _Recién cuando estuve dentro me di cuenta._ Me ne sono accorto *proprio quando *sono entrato.
> 
> _Vicenta tiene recién una semana en casa._ _Vicenta è in casa *da appena *una settimana._
> 
> *3. *conj. t._ Am._ *apenas* (‖ en cuanto). _Lo vi recién llegó. L'ho visto *proprio quando* è arrivato. / L'ho visto *(non) appena* è arrivato_


 



Concordo, anche in Argentina è frequente l'uso di _recién_ con il valore temporale di _recientemente_, _ahora mismo, apenas_ o della perifrasi verbale _acabar de +_ infinito_._ Una curiosità: il verbo acabar (intransitivo) in Argentina significa avere un orgasmo


----------



## 0scar

Recién hoy quiero hablarte= Apenna oggi/solo da oggi voglio parlare con te

Proprio oggi volevo parlare con te= Justamente hoy quería hablar contigo


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Recién hoy quiero hablarte= Appena oggi/solo da oggi voglio parlare con te La prima è scorretta, la seconda non ha senso.



Non capisco come ci possa essere un tempo presente con un "recién", nemmeno nello spagnolo argentino...

Che vuol dire "recién" in questa frase col tempo presente e in quella posizione?


----------



## 0scar

Que una frase sea dificil de imaginar en contexto no quiere decir errada o sin sentido.

Frases más familares con recién y en tiempo presente:
_Recién hoy tengo un poco de tiempo_.
 [por eso]
_Recién hoy puedo escribirte esta carta._


----------



## rosilek

Gracias por el apoyo Oscar (jaja)

me quedé preocupada porque no se cómo poder explicar que la forma en el que se usa "recién" en este contexto NO APARECE EN EL DICCIONARIO DE LA RAE y por lo tanto se me hace más difícil.

Pero encontré otro post con un problema similar (que gente que no habla el castellano no logra entender): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=204680

Igual vuelvo a decir.

_Recién hoy tengo la posibilidad de llamarte_: quiere decir que *HASTA HOY* no había tenido la posibilidad de llamarte. Una acción pasada que hasta HOY no se había concretado... por algún motivo.

como bien dice "Sidjanga" en el post que cité..... HASTA HOY NO TUVE posibilidad de llamarte....


Esperemos que se aclare...


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Que una frase sea dificil de imaginar en contexto no quiere decir errada o sin sentido.
> 
> Frases más familares con recién y en tiempo presente:
> _Recién hoy tengo un poco de tiempo_.
> [por eso]
> _Recién hoy puedo escribirte esta carta._



È molto interessante il link di Rosilek,, soprattutto dove dice che 



> *del DPD **b) En buena parte de América se usa, además, con el sentido de ‘justamente (=proprio) o únicamente’ (=solamente)*
> * 1) «Recién ahora **que lo rememoro y escribo me doy cuenta de que fue un sueño             premonitorio»*
> * 2) «Usted se hizo famoso recién a mediados de los ochenta»*


Cioè, quello che sto dicendo da quattro posts (Agró l'ha scritto la prima volta) ma che per qualcuno sembra difficile da capire... 

*1) Proprio adesso* che lo scrivo, mi rendo conto che

*2) Proprio a metà degli anni '80*.... ("solamente" andrebbe bene se ci ha messo vent'anni a diventare famoso...)


"Appena" *non* ha questo significato in *lingua italiana.*



> *HASTA HOY* no había tenido la posibilidad de llamarte


Questa frase è semplicemente:* 

ho potuto* chiamarti *soltanto *oggi (prima non potevo).


Riassumendo: in questa ennesima accezione di "recién" (che però non risulta in alcun dizionario), ci potrebbero essere altri due significati:

1) proprio

2) soltanto/solamente/solo (da)


----------

